# baby pigeon trying to bite hard



## afroz (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, im new to this forum, but i read a lot about pigeon when i first decided to have a pet bird. fortunately unfortunately i got a pair of adult birds with their 2 baby pigeons. 

now let me come to the point, almost 3 weeks over and when i baught them baby pigeons were looking 1 week old. today one of those baby pigeon bites my finger when i tried to place food for them inside a cage.

few days ago adult male pigeon was biting my finger, i read that its a normal behaviour of an adult pigeon in mating season. now what happened to my baby pigeon.

help me with this guys.

Afroz
India


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

There is nothing to worry about, when you are putting your hand in the nest box your pigeons will try to protect their territory through pecking/biting from their beak and wing slap as you are the intruder, its very natural

As you said, the baby is like 4 weeks old, is doing it for the same reason or if he is younger then he might be feeling hungry and looking for some food


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's normal. your fingers look like predator claws. Baby defends himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you were raising babies from very friendly parents, who freely come to you for food, then the babies don't normally act that way. But if you are raising babies whose parents do that, then they are getting their cues from the parents. They are too young to be acting territorially. They learn from watching their parents.


----------



## afroz (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

